# wie compilieren?



## millinär (7. Jul 2006)

ich hab mir folgendes project von O'Reilly runtergeladen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es compilieren soll
http://www.codezoo.com/cs/user/run/version_file/17926?x-r=download


----------



## lin (7. Jul 2006)

dann saug dir halt das binary 
http://jogre.sourceforge.net/download.htm#binary


----------



## millinär (7. Jul 2006)

aber wenn ich was ändern will im programm


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2006)

da is doch bei jedem projekt nen ant script dabei :?:


----------

